
Severe Security Advisory on AMD Processors - dogma1138
https://www.amdflaws.com/
======
TD-Linux
Previous (flagged) discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576516)

------
rehemiau
No-name security company from Israel (Intel-backed?) strikes back with
propaganda. Masterkey requires getting malicious code into bios. Ryzenfall
Fallout and Chimera require admin-elevated malicious code. TL;DR Nothing to
worry about if you're not already fucked.

